# Triple review, Hays Scorpion and SimpleShots...



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I got all of these three in 20 days of each other.

The most ergonomic of all is the Hays Scorpion, which is large for me and as I understand designed by Hays who is a large man.

Though a little large for me, it's hand filling and is the most ergonomic of the 3 I bought. Hays wife, when contacted for customs several times, never reply. Seems they don't do custom stuff for the common man.

Anyway, the hole by the lanyard loop for the pinky needs to go all the way through, so I drilled it out, giving better purchase.

Band attachment method could be quicker, but a small gripe, and the funny black tubular tie that comes with the unit has no instructions on how it's intended to be attached.

In all, a 4 of 5 for me.

The other 2 are from Simpleshot, it's the Ocularis made of plastic and the aluminum one. The aluminum has two imperfections in the attachment hole where it was suspended for camo dipping. When contacted, they were quick to offer a replacement/exchange, but stated that the others had the same minor issues.

It fits well, but needs the palm swell of the Hays to fit best.

The last one is the plastic one, the handle is symmetric, chalice shaped, unlike the aluminum one which is offset but makes up for it with a bigger swell at the butt/lanyard hole area.

Rating.. Aluminum 3.8 of 5

plastic 3.5 of 5


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

All of the above need to have the best of each, combined to create the perfect slingshot.....

A larger pinky hole drilled all the way through, with a upper palm swell for the web of the hand, and a quick attachment method, and the lightweight.

If all 4 of the above aspects were combined to 1 frame, it would be king.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's quite a trifecta, representing efforts by three of my favorite designers!

The Scorpion - Bill Hays

The BeanFlip Ocularis in Camo - Mike Mueli

The Axiom Ocularis - Nathan Masters

I'm sure you enjoy shooting these!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's three of the greats right there. Good choices but im with Kawkan wrap and tuck is the safe way to go.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is a great post


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Pocket Predator does make first class molded slingshots. Nothing beats Bill's designs for ergonomics and accuracy. A person could buy a couple or three of Bill's slingshots and never have to shoot anything else. And accuracy wise and habit wise would be the wise thing to do no matter whose slingshots you decide on.

Bill has videos on how he does the wrap and tuck and how to use those tube ties with the shoe lace end on them. Next best thing is to opt out for the Pro Clips or the clips that come on the Ranger Tac or Sideshooter.

With that covered that would make the Scorpion a 5 out of 5.

If you watch Bill's videos, you will eventually come across one or two where he mentions his health problems due to working with g10 and other hazardous materials that caused him to go the molded slingshot route. And actually other than weight, you can hardly tell the difference. The molded slingshots shoot just as well as the custom high class slingshots do. In fact, it is a bit more comforting to shoot his molded slingshots since you don't have to worry about messing one of them up with fork hits. The customs take the fork hits well too but just doesn't set well withing one's mind to mar them up.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One thing I notice about any new slingshot design is that I need to give it a fair trial over time . This is especially true given the amount of experience one has using the variety of hand hold grips . ( ie. pinch , finger brace , hammer ect . ) What can feel big or small on first impression can fit like a perfect glove after an adjustment period . After time and experience a shooter can adapt to anything from an Axiom champ to the old style Hathcock sniper . There is always an adjustment period when switching frames . Give it time . Explore each frame and ask yourself what the original designer had in mind with his creation . You'll go through times will you'll settle on a a personal preference . Go with if you choose . Also understand that while you may feel that a frame is a wrong fit another shooter in the community is doing quite well with the same design . The Scorpion works well for me . I have put quite a few rounds down range with it though . Have fun with the journey . If you have small hands then go with the small shooters to simplify your search .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've owned, custom Scorpion, custom Ranger, Seal Sniper, Seal, Hammer Takedown from Bill hays. All fine Slingshots. The one I shot the best with was the Rangers. Just sat well in my hand. Own bunch of simple shots slingshots. Always shot the Scouts the best. My main Slingshots now are the SPS from Jim Harris and the Stealth shot from Dan Hood. The other slingshot I shoot really well is the Wasp Delta Wing. Lines up perfect for me.They shoot the best for me and band changes are simple. Try each of your slingshots for a couple of weeks shooting nothing else and see if it gets comfortable and accurate for you . If not move on to the next. And if you really want a custom Slingshot there are a few US makers and a bunch in Great Britain. Taylor's Catapults, Romany Custom Catapults , Doppler's Custom Catapults etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

ERdept said:


> I got all of these three in 20 days of each other.
> 
> The most ergonomic of all is the Hays Scorpion, which is large for me and as I understand designed by Hays who is a large man.
> 
> ...


Variety is half the fun of slingshots. Glad you are enjoying your purchases.



KawKan said:


> That's quite a trifecta, representing efforts by three of my favorite designers!
> 
> The Scorpion - Bill Hays
> 
> ...


The BeanFlip Ocularis was not designed by Mike Meuli. That is a SimpleShot design. We named it that because that is what all the old timers in our neck of the woods call a slingshot...a BeanFlip! And the hole in the handle is shaped like a bean.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

BTW boys, after many days of shooting, several hours a day, I'll be selling the Hays, cause though it fits best, it does not shoot well for me.

see for sale.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

"The BeanFlip Ocularis was not designed by Mike Meuli. That is a SimpleShot design. We named it that because that is what all the old timers in our neck of the woods call a slingshot...a BeanFlip! And the hole in the handle is shaped like a bean."

Thanks for setting me straight!

I still like Mike. I have his JellyBean and a wooden slingshot of his I wouldn't part with!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

KawKan said:


> "The BeanFlip Ocularis was not designed by Mike Meuli. That is a SimpleShot design. We named it that because that is what all the old timers in our neck of the woods call a slingshot...a BeanFlip! And the hole in the handle is shaped like a bean."
> 
> Thanks for setting me straight!
> 
> I still like Mike. I have his JellyBean and a wooden slingshot of his I wouldn't part with!


For the record . I did not invent treeforks .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

treefork said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> > "The BeanFlip Ocularis was not designed by Mike Meuli. That is a SimpleShot design. We named it that because that is what all the old timers in our neck of the woods call a slingshot...a BeanFlip! And the hole in the handle is shaped like a bean."
> ...


And we still like Treefork, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

